# Golf Mk4 Headlight bulb types???



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't have the book yet but alreay want to by some bulbs. Can't wait.







Which are they?


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Golf Mk4 Headlight bulb types??? (false_vapor)*

Take them out and look at them


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Golf Mk4 Headlight bulb types??? (Bora20)*

Yeah! Right!







Put apart the whole front end, take it out, look at them, put quickly eveything back together, run to the store, get new ones, put apart the whole fron end ....... I have already plan for the second day of the weekend.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Golf Mk4 Headlight bulb types??? (false_vapor)*

Low Beam: H7
High Beam: H7
Turn Signal: 3457
City Light (Parking Light): W5W or 168
that wasn't so painful was it.


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Golf Mk4 Headlight bulb types??? (converted_vw)*

Yep. I thought it shouldn't be so hard. Thanx a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Golf Mk4 Headlight bulb types??? (false_vapor)*

Oh yeah! Fogs?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Golf Mk4 Headlight bulb types??? (false_vapor)*

H3.
If you have said GTI...I would have included it.
Just don't ask me how to replace a bulb. I'm sick of typing that out.


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Golf Mk4 Headlight bulb types??? (converted_vw)*

Don't type. I'll manage.







Thanks again.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Golf Mk4 Headlight bulb types??? (false_vapor)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=481083


----------

